# Poop is confusing



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh, poop. Window to health, but also really hard to suss out.

Pippin's poop has always been watery, and it's had bubbles in it for a while. She'll have textbook-normal poop too, but probably 3/4 of her poops are watery and maybe half have little carbonation-like bubbles. It's been like this for a while, and she's seen a vet once already (vet found nothing wrong). She has no other indications of anything being wrong; the only mood change has been in response to JJ, who she's decided to 'hate' instead of 'just barely tolerate'.

Still, I'm considering taking her to the vet again. It just doesn't seem right. 

Could she just have poor digestion? Or maybe a food sensitivity? If so, is there a list somewhere of commonly problematic foodstuffs?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

How old is Pippin? Did the vet run any tests? I'm asking because Sunny would periodically have bubbles in his droppings. Not the infection looking bubbles but bubbles. But they'd be sporadic. The first vet I saw incorrectly told me that if something was wrong Sunny's droppings would look weird all the time. So, the next time he had bubbles I took a photo and we went to see a different vet. I showed the vet the photo and he agreed that it was not normal. The end result was Sunny although not sick, did not have enough good bacteria in his system which put him at risk for bad bacteria taking over. So the vet put him on probiotics. Due to his age, we think Sunny just has a lowered immunity system. That was almost two years ago. We still struggle a bit to keep his good bacteria level up and if he doesn't get enough probiotics regularly the bubbles seems to come back. Anyway, I don't know if it's the same thing for Pippin or not, but I think I would definitely take him to another vet. He shouldn't be having bubbles in his droppings, whatever the cause. Maybe try taking photos so the vet can see.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

She's roughly year and a half old. The first vet ran a gram stain and I think checked for parasites too, but I'd have to go back and check paperwork to confirm.

I have considered probiotics. Actually, come to think, I wonder if this all started after she'd been on antibiotics...hmm.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny's vet did a gram stain- fecal and throat swab to detect the lack of good bacteria. The antibiotics your tiel was on certainly could be a factor in this. I don't think it ever hurts to give a tiel probiotics.......


----------

